# ساعدوني ياأهل هندسة الاتصالات ...



## سباق للخير (22 يونيو 2011)

سلاااااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



اخواني اعضاء المنتدى مادري وش اقول لكم انا تعبت من كثر اللف والدوران في المنتديات ماحصلت الحل اللي ابيه وهذي الاسأله تحدد مصري اما ناجح بالماده ولا راسب فيها اذا طلعت خطا طبعا عليها 20 درجه كل اللي ابيه منكم تساعدوني في حل هذا الاسأله مابي احد يحط لي رابط يوقول يالله ادخل واستفيد انا ماعرفت الي جابة لنا الدكتور تبوني اعرف اللي داخل الرابط ان شاء الله تكون سهله للي يعرف يحلها فيكم انا طبعا دخلت منتداكم الفاضل ودخلت على العامة ولا ادري وين احط هذا الموضوع فيه

ارجووووكم ساعدوني اسلم الواجب يوم الاحد الجاي باقي 3 ايام على التسليم تكفون ترا تكفى تهز المهندسين والله لدعي لكم دعوة خاصة من القلب في ظهر الغيب ....




طبعا اسم المادة (( الدوائر المنطقية والمعالجات الدقيقه)) لتخصص الاتصالات 


اناا متدرب بكلية الاتصالات والمعلومات
وششششششششششكرا


وهذي هي الاسألة ابي الحل تكفون مابي روابط ماحب الف بالروابط :80::4:


----------



## سباق للخير (22 يونيو 2011)

1) convert(11100011)2 to decimal,Octal and hexadecimal.

2)convert (11101.101)2 to decimal. 

3)what is largest and smallest 5-digit number in binary and hexadecimal.

4)Writ the number (-25) , in 8-bit format, in sign and magnitude ,1`s complement and 2`s complement forms .

5)convert to decimal (2CB)16, (72)8 and (1000001)2 

6) convert (513)10, to binary ,octal and hexadecimal .

7)show how the following decimal subtraction operation is carried out in computer 19-24

8) Show how the following binary addition is done in computer 00001000+00011111+00101010.

9)Write the truth table for 3-inputs ( AND) and 3-inputs (NOR) gates.

10) Write the logic symbol, logic expression and truth table for (XOR) and (XNOR) gates.

11)TRUE(T) or FALSE (F) :- 

a)the 4-input gate has 16 input combinations 

b)The (NOR) gate is equivalent to negative (AND)

c)The (OR) gate give high output when one of the inputs is low.

d)The output of (AND) gate is high when all inputs are low.

e)The (NAND) gate is a universal gate.

12) Show how can you represent the (NOT),(AND),(OR), and(NAND) using the (NOR) gate.

13) Show how can you represent the (NOT),(AND),(OR), and(NOR) using the (NAND) gate.

14) Simplify the following logic expressions using karnaugh maps and implement the resultant simplified circuit .
a) ABC+ABC+ABC+ABC+ABC
b)ABCD+ ABCD+ ABCD+ ABCD+ ABCD+ ABCD+ ABCD+ ABCD
c)ABC+ABC+ABC+ABC
d)BC+AB+ABC+ABCD+ABCD+ABCD 
​


----------



## سباق للخير (22 يونيو 2011)

http://www12.0zz0.com/2011/06/20/23/659618141.jpg 

هذا الرابط يتعلق في السوأل 14 لاني ماقدر احط الشرطات على الحروف فصورته وحطيته هنا ... ولكم مني جزيل الشكر راح اشرح لكم وش الماده تحت


----------



## سباق للخير (22 يونيو 2011)

لا تنسووني الله يخليكم ماباقي الا ثلاث ايام واسل الواجب وااناا اللي بقدر عليه بحله بس ساعدوني مابي ارسب في الماده عشان واجب وانا لي اسبوع واانااا احاول احل فيه واحاول اركز مع الدكتور شوي وافهم وش انا عليه معه ...


----------



## سباق للخير (22 يونيو 2011)

والله لدعي لكم من قلب وفي ظهر الغيب انا باقي ماخلصت الكية اخلص في يوم 12 من شهر 8 باقي اسبوعين كلها تحليل في تحليل يعني اختبارات تقويميه عملي ونظري الله يعيني وماقدر الحق كل هذا في غضون ايام يبي لي وقت وجهد كبير وانا والله ماقدر على فهم الحل وابي احد يحل له ببساطه ومرونه ...


----------



## دوج دوج (22 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع سهل ومش شايف صعوبة في الاسئلة


----------



## سباق للخير (22 يونيو 2011)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله تبوني اعلمكم اني محمل الماده ثلاث مرات هذاي علمتكم الاسئلة والماده لحست مخ ماقدر وش فيكم يامهندسين


----------



## mirage44 (25 يونيو 2011)

أخي الكريم تكريم عينك أنا رح ساعدك باللي بعرفو من هالأسئلة لأنو أنا لساتني سنة أولى
انشالله رح عينك باللي أقدر عليه
بس ليوم الأحد لأنو عندي بكرا فحص وبس خلص رح جاوبك ع أسئلتك


----------



## سباق للخير (25 يونيو 2011)

هع مشكور لان بكرة هوو اليوم الاخير حسبي الله عليك من منتدى اسم على قلته مامنه فايدة لووو انا بنت ياامهندسين والظاهر انكم غسالين مو مهندسين كان حليتوووووو بسرعه من نزول الموضوع لاكن حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم مره ثانية توووووووووووووبه اجيكم يااااااااغسالين قصدي يامهندسين العرب اف منكم


----------



## gary (27 يونيو 2011)

انا براي الاسئلة مش صعبة وحل اسئلة ما بحللك المشكلة


----------

